# Looking for headlamp



## Groundhog66 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a headlamp for one of my relatives, he is a fisherman in the Philippines. I guess it would need to be light, easy operation and great runtime. Batteries are also an issue, since I am looking for this light to operate at a minimum cost to the new owner. Let me know which direction I should look, all help is greatly appreciated. 




Tim


----------



## DevL (May 1, 2007)

Zebralight has said they will announce the release a waterproof Cree based 1xAA headlamp in the month of May. Id keep my eyes open.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 1, 2007)

DevL said:


> Zebralight has said they will announce the release a waterproof Cree based 1xAA headlamp in the month of May. Id keep my eyes open.




That sounds perfect, thanks for the info.

Tim


----------



## ZebraLight (May 1, 2007)

DevL said:


> Zebralight has said they will announce the release a waterproof Cree based 1xAA headlamp in the month of May. Id keep my eyes open.


 
Yes, we will release a cree based headlamp in May. Initial spec are: 1AA, waterproof, aluminum case, small and lightweight, flood beam type, and 3 stage twistie.

George


----------



## gunga (May 1, 2007)

Can't wait...


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 1, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, we will release a cree based headlamp in May. Initial spec are: 1AA, waterproof, aluminum case, small and lightweight, flood beam type, and 3 stage twistie.
> 
> George


 
I look forward to testing one out ASAP.

Tim


----------



## cave dave (May 6, 2007)

Until then I would recommend the Princeton Tec EOS powered by Rayovac Hybrid AAA batteries. You can get a Hybrid charger and 6AAA & 2AA batteries for < $15 after the $5 rebate at walmart. The charger is dumb but it handles word voltage.


----------



## lrp (May 9, 2007)

What Cave Dave just said, it is an excellent headlamp.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 2, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> 1AA,


1AA? so this lamp wont be for long runtimes i guess


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 2, 2007)

crislight01 said:


> 1AA? so this lamp wont be for long runtimes i guess


Think of a Fenix L1D CE - it can run for 25 hours on low with one 1AA (and 2 hours on high). 1AA might be OK if the circuit is good. Two rechargeable AA's weight quite a lot...


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 2, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> aluminum case


good ! but imo the head should be in polycarbonate or something like


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Think of a Fenix L1D CE - it can run for 25 hours on low with one 1AA (and 2 hours on high). 1AA might be OK if the circuit is good. Two rechargeable AA's weight quite a lot...


yes true you can also have spares nimh on you, i was thinking to buy the apex pro but i read here and its runtimes on prorected crc123 are way too short then i decided for the apex but i've always found the battery case a way too big, i hope this new lamp will be able to run with nimh...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 2, 2007)

crislight01 said:


> yes true you can also have spares nimh on you, i was thinking to buy the apex pro but i read here and its runtimes on prorected crc123 are way too short then i decided for the apex but i've always found the battery case a way too big, i hope this new lamp will be able to run with nimh...


That's why I didn't buy the Apex - external battery case. I have got a Petzl Tikka XP, very lightweight and small. I found that I really don't need the extra brightness when camping (Apex would be an "overkill"). It runs on 3AAA (I don't like odd numbers of batteries). So the 1AA concept isn't that bad for a camper - in case they put some low-low mode, then it could work for days even on one AA.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> in case they put some low-low mode, then it could work for days even on one AA.


yes a low low mode some sort of emergency mode is fine, i would like 4 modes: a high,a mid, a low and a low low


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> That's why I didn't buy the Apex - external battery case.


yes and if you check out 4aa's dont measure that much,the battery case could have been littler


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, we will release a cree based headlamp in May. Initial spec are: 1AA, waterproof, aluminum case, small and lightweight, flood beam type, and 3 stage twistie.
> 
> George


Any more news on this?


----------



## Windscale (Jun 4, 2007)

Just discovered the Gentos 731h. It takes 1 AA, has one setting and a strobe. Good brightness and runtime. Bought it in Hong Kong. Great headlamp. 

http://www.akaricenter.com/led_light/gentos_gtr731h.html

(Note: website in Japanese. but with picture)


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 4, 2007)

Any new news on the Zebralight? I'm really looking forward to this one!


----------



## cy (Jun 5, 2007)

don't know your budget.... best quality headlamp would be Stenlight. loads of battery pack options. stock 2x 18650 sealed pack can be ran for pennies per charge. you may need to change out to a sealed connector for marine use. 

check out this miner's lamp using large square li-ion pack. no one on cpf has experience with this light so far, but looks industrial and waterproof. http://www.limn2o4.com/LED_lamp.htm

for an excellent budget headlamp. a good one to go with is Streamlight Argo HP. uses 2x CR123, but 1x 17670 li-ion fits right in for a cheap to run option. I've ran mine for 10+ hours (transmission job) extended use without draining cell. this is an excellent water resistant headlamp for $30 + $10 protected AW 17670 cell + $40 new Pila li-ion charger. AW may have a cheaper li-ion charger option, but Pila charger is the only one I can recommend. 

posted a mod on this, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/134811
Argo HP w/li-ion is my go-to headlamp for repair jobs. And my backup headlamp to Stenlight for caving trips.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 5, 2007)

We have just finished the testing and ready to release our first product, the H50 headlamp. Here are some information/specs:
- Diameter 18.3 mm, length 66 mm, cylindrical shape
- T6061 aluminum, HA III
- Waterproof
- The light goes out near one end of the case, sideway
- The LED is mounted close to the outer surface of the case for flood type beam
- Dome shaped LEXAN polycarbonate lens, hardened
- The out of LED light output measured are 2.6, 13, 65 lumens (with a non product version inductor). We will measure the out of headlamp light output once our first batch comes out.
- Twist switch, with low, med, high, low, … light levels
- If the light is turned off for more than 5.6 seconds, the light level resets to low
- The headlamp is mounted using a silicon bracket, filled with GID powder, to the headband
- The H50 package comes with another GID silicon bracket with a neck lanyard attached
- We dropped the 14500 support with the H50 model because we had hard time trying to squeeze the complicated circuit into the 66 mm tube (note that an AA battery takes up 50 mm), while still maintaining adequate heat sinking capability. 

We will post the photos in a few days. 

George
Zebra Lighting


----------



## greenLED (Jun 5, 2007)

Groundhog, I have both the PT Eos and the Apex (Pro), Either make fine waterproof lights, and the price is "just right". I'd recommend skipping the "Pro" version of the Apex in favor of the AA flavor; you'll get "common" batteries as an option (maybe important in the Phillipines), and the runtimes are longer.

I forgot to mention, I run my Eos on AAA NiMH's.


----------



## gunga (Jun 5, 2007)

It's too bad the zebralight dropped 14500 support, but I'm still interested in this 1 AA light...


----------



## f22shift (Jun 5, 2007)

price?
weight?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 5, 2007)

The Zebra H50 has three levels at 2.6, 13, and 65 lumens. We designed the three levels to be 5 times apart (2.6*5=13, 13*5=65) for better perceived brightness change with human eyes. The runtime tested are 2.5 hours on high and 17 hours on med. We haven't tested the runtime on low yet, but from measuring the current, We estimate that the runtime should be around 85 hours, or 3.5 days. Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries were used during testing. We will test/measure these figures again with our production batch later. 

All light output are out of LED, measured with an integrating sphere. 

The price will be between mid to upper 30 range.


----------



## cy (Jun 5, 2007)

what's the output out of the light as measured by your integrated sphere? much more meaningful measurement...



ZebraLight; said:


> The Zebra H50 has three levels at 2.6, 13, and 65 lumens. We designed the three levels to be 5 times apart (2.6*5=13, 13*5=65) for better perceived brightness change with human eyes. The runtime tested are 2.5 hours on high and 17 hours on med. We haven't tested the runtime on low yet, but from measuring the current, We estimate that the runtime should be around 85 hours, or 3.5 days. Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries were used during testing. We will test/measure these figures again with our production batch later.
> 
> All light output are out of LED, measured with an integrating sphere.
> 
> The price will be between mid to upper 30 range.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 6, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The Zebra H50 has three levels at 2.6, 13, and 65 lumens. We designed the three levels to be 5 times apart (2.6*5=13, 13*5=65) for better perceived brightness change with human eyes. The runtime tested are 2.5 hours on high and 17 hours on med. We haven't tested the runtime on low yet, but from measuring the current, We estimate that the runtime should be around 85 hours, or 3.5 days. Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries were used during testing. We will test/measure these figures again with our production batch later.
> 
> All light output are out of LED, measured with an integrating sphere.
> 
> The price will be between mid to upper 30 range.


 

Sounds great. It would be awesome though if you could some how make a 14500 version (or make this one compatable). It will give much better brightness and will still have great runtime. 
Either way I'll be getting one. Can't wait! :naughty:


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 6, 2007)

cy said:


> what's the output out of the light as measured by your integrated sphere? much more meaningful measurement...


 
Yes, we understand that the out of the light output is much more meaningful, we will get that once our first batch of product is out.


----------

